# Hey Guys



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey there... my name's Kevin, and I'm 17 from Long Island, New York. I've done a few haunted houses in the past and am currently working on Darkness Rising, an attraction that will run through my front and backyard as well as the entire first floor of my house. Looks like there's a bunch of cool people on this forum and a lot of awesome ideas as well. See you around!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there.....welcome to our home!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & velcome - your joking right


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, that would be called not joking. 

I mean yes that would be called joking not. 

DAMNIT.... what I meant to say was that would be called joking *extended pause* .....NOT!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy Kevin seems like youll fit right in.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Uhh... welcome?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

As long as we're starting over, welcome.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

ooo.... I love The Price is Right
Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome. 

You freak.

You'll fit right in.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Waaaaayyyyy too much information there, guy..But welcome anyway.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

It was a joke.... just incase anyone took that too seriously lol.....


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

So you dont live in New York?????? Welcome.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

nope that was true


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Spartan!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Spartan005 said:


> It was a joke.... just incase anyone took that too seriously lol.....


Dammit! I love pink flamingos.
Glad you made it over here Kev.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Uhmmmm, Welcome. Lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ah, pink is good, isn't it?
Well, welcome anyways and I like pink! Just ask anyone


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our forum Spartan. I like your sense of humor. It comes in handy on this forum  !!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!

Jeff, I never knew... that you like pink.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hey ya.
welcome to the fourm.
.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome, hope you like it


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ah, pink is good, isn't it?
> Well, welcome anyways and I like pink! Just ask anyone


Oh my he does! :googly:

Greetings and Velcome home! Hope ya like it here. :jol:


----------

